# Unexpected lactating



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I noticed today that Delilah has milk in every teat. She is nearly 3, not spayed, but definitely not pregnant. Her last season was at the end of October, so she is due to come into season any time. Bibi is in season now, so I am wondering if this is affecting Delilahs hormones, or if it is just because her season is due, I don't know, she has me flumoxed.
I have always suspected her hormones are a little 'off', her seasons are abnormally short. She gets to the point where she should be fertile and flagging, but that is when her season is over. I suspect that is why her original owner didn't breed from her.
Has anyone else experienced a bitch lactating at odd times?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Weird!! A false pregnancy would come about 2 months after her heat was finished. I would definately get this girl checked by a vet. Maybe ovarian problems?? Hormone dysfunction?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie wouldn't go into a normal heat. she had milk droplets from her teats and i assumed it was false pregnancy. i think she was 4 years old then. i got her spayed because of this and now she' fine.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Sometimes this happens to Kalisee who is also not spayed. The vet told me to tell him when this happens because sometimes they need something to stop the milk. So far Kalisee has not needed any meds because it was not sever, but it does happen to her at times when she is no where near her season.. and it can cause mastisis I think its called, if the glands get infected.


----------

